# Pin and crescent jig



## wifelover (Jan 28, 2015)

I need a manual or instruction sheet for a pin and crescent joint fixture that I bought years ago from Woodworkers Supply. They no longer sell this product and have no way of locating the needed instructions to me.
Willing to pay for a copy or original. Urgent I have a project waiting to be completed.
Please help.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Would probablyyyyyyyy be a good idea to give info on the product lol. No one knows what the heck you have.


----------



## wifelover (Jan 28, 2015)

Please click on "my photos". Thanks.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you don't find a manual there may be enough info here to get it to work:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pdfs/US5598878.pdf


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you post a closeup picture of the template and bits. We might be able to help you figure out how to use it. The bits appear to be like a hole plug cutter that you use to do the end of the drawer front. The picture is just too small to make sense of it, which bit does what.


----------



## wifelover (Jan 28, 2015)

Will very soon. In the middle of a rush project right now. Thanks for your attempt to help.
joe


----------



## builderman (Jul 13, 2017)

Do you still need this?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

FrankC said:


> If you don't find a manual there may be enough info here to get it to work:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pdfs/US5598878.pdf


I've never seen this type jig before. Based on the picture, it seems it operates similar to a dovetail jig. I guess you would use it just to get the different design on the joint. 
Basically for looks.


----------



## micsimmons (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a manual and can supply a copy.


----------



## markeatman (Jan 11, 2018)

I could really use a copy of that manual too!! Please and thank you.


----------



## Jschmidt (Jan 16, 2021)

micsimmons said:


> I have a manual and can supply a copy.


I need a manual for my pin and crescent jig. Do you still have it, and if so could I get a copy of it please. Thanks.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Woodworker’s Supply shows they will be in stock in a few weeks. Contact their Customer Service as they should be able to provide the instructions. 






PIN AND CRESCENT JOINT TEMPLATE FOR MATCHMAKER | Woodworker's Supply


Pin and Crescent joint template for Matchmaker Pin & crescent joint Pin and crescent template



woodworker.com


----------

